# Possible meeting at goodwood festival of speed



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it possible for the mods to arange some sort of meeting for DW members at goodwood with one of the traders who are attending? Also selling some DW goodies so we can all have a good chin wag and meet each other in some way or the other. Just a thought Chillly

Might be in wrong place if so sorry.

Mini 360 sorry if this hijacked your op it just gave me the idea. sorry mate 
Hope you did not mind :thumb:


----------

